# how did I miss...andreia brazier



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Oct 28, 2013)

she's been calling me non stop...will send her your way DJ...i dont like feathers...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## oliolz (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> she's been calling me non stop...will send her your way DJ...i dont like feathers...



what a gentleman!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2013)

a few of the wbff chicks are incredible


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 28, 2013)

Phuq! 











So hawt!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy shit man, I'm in love ....................... again. With her Jimmy, not you lol.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 28, 2013)

See, that's a sexy woman who is cut.  So many can't do it or look too manly in the face, damn she is sexy!!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2013)

I freaking love brunettes!


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd let her fuck me.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 28, 2013)

Little minx


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 29, 2013)

oufinny said:


> See, that's a sexy woman who is cut.  So many can't do it or look too manly in the face, damn she is sexy!!!!




I have to agree with you.  I normally don't find women this lean attractive but god damn is she hot.


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in love.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, she's got that perfect balance of sexiness and conditioning goin' on, all wrapped up in a perfect package.
And to pay homage to Thanksgiving, I'd personally love to pluck the feathers off this bird!...and eat her with a spoon!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 29, 2013)

not that any of you guys care but if I remember correctly she designs her own stage costumes...

p.s. I've met her, jealous?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> not that any of you guys care but if I remember correctly she designs her own stage costumes...
> 
> p.s. I've met her, jealous?



Im jealous. .. would you go gay for her?

Something about her face makes me think she smokes pot. Kinda deadish in the eyes. (Not a complaint really. ..just a observation)


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 29, 2013)

Wait, she has a face? Oh, wow, she does have a face! I was too busy looking at everything else lol. 

Her and Sheri with HungLo in the middle :daydream


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im jealous. .. would you go gay for her?
> 
> Something about her face makes me think she smokes pot. Kinda deadish in the eyes. (Not a complaint really. ..just a observation)



Eyes ?  oh yeah.. she has eyes.

If she did spoke mot that'd be an added bonus.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 29, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Wait, she has a face? Oh, wow, she does have a face! I was too busy looking at everything else lol.



I wonder if that means we're related ?


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 29, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I wonder if that means we're related ?



Uncle Iron?


----------

